# Bulking Failure



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

Joined gym in February but used only go twice a week and only eat slightly better than I usually did. Then few months back i decided to take it more seriously so I started to eat all around me (still kept it fairly clean) and went gym 3/4 times a week.... I started losing weight... went from 144lbs to about 137lbs and I can't seem to get back up to original weight.

Should I be concerned?


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

What was your goal, when you started the gym ?


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

Was aiming at getting close to 165lb by next summer. I would be happy with that.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Connie said:


> Joined gym in February but used only go twice a week and only eat slightly better than I usually did. Then few months back i decided to take it more seriously so I started to eat all around me (still kept it fairly clean) and went gym 3/4 times a week.... I started losing weight... went from 144lbs to about 137lbs and I can't seem to get back up to original weight.
> 
> Should I be concerned?


Keeping a food diary with exact amounts would be useful. I find many people don't realise how much they do or don't eat.

Basically you've lost half a stone, 7lbs in 8-10 weeks?This could be the result of a small overall deficit plus the extra workouts. Have you perchance cut out alcohol?


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

I haven't cut out alcohol but come to think of it, it could be the blame for some of the weight loss. I don't eat much the day after a heavy session. I weighed myself earlier and im at 10 stone now but I'm not sure if that is mostly due to the food I've eaten today or not.

I'm gonna start doing a food diary like you suggested.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Connie said:


> I haven't cut out alcohol but come to think of it, it could be the blame for some of the weight loss. I don't eat much the day after a heavy session. I weighed myself earlier and im at 10 stone now but I'm not sure if that is mostly due to the food I've eaten today or not.
> 
> I'm gonna start doing a food diary like you suggested.


Alcohol contains a lot of kcalories and weight loss the following day is likely to be a result of dehydration and it's err, gut emptying effect, but for some people it does affect their appetite for quite some time.

Always best to weigh around same time of day and in similar clothing.


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Connie said:


> Was aiming at getting close to 165lb by next summer. I would be happy with that.


 So you want to put on 28ld of muscle for next summer. Or is fat . Average person working out, will put on 0.5ld of muscle in a month . So your looking for a lot here . Fat is not problem just eat crap.


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

Old Yin said:


> So you want to put on 28ld of muscle for next summer. Or is fat . Average person working out, will put on 0.5ld of muscle in a month . So your looking for a lot here . Fat is not problem just eat crap.


I'm a skeleton so fat is very much welcome as is muscle.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

I agree with Lancashirerose.

Food diary or get your geek on with a spreadsheet (I use a spreadsheet for tracking my intake) or maybe a phone app to track your intake.


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Connie said:


> I'm a skeleton so fat is very much welcome as is muscle.


How tall are you ? Your 10 stone just now ?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Old Yin said:


> How tall are you ? Your 10 stone just now ?


137lb = 9 stone 11lbs.

I'm 10st 4lb at the moment (144lbs) and I'm not very tall.


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Connie said:


> I haven't cut out alcohol but come to think of it, it could be the blame for some of the weight loss. I don't eat much the day after a heavy session. I weighed myself earlier and im at 10 stone now but I'm not sure if that is mostly due to the food I've eaten today or not.
> 
> I'm gonna start doing a food diary like you suggested.


10 stone just now . If I read it right


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Old Yin said:


> 10 stone just now . If I read it right


Yes but she wasn't sure if that was a daily variation due to some food she just ate, her op was she's come down from 144 to 137, but had just weighed at 10stone. Bodyweight can vary buy 2,3,4 pounds even (especially in women) up to half a stone as a result of variations in the weight of food in your digestive system and water intake. Weekend drinking can also cause such fluctuations too.


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Well you got me beat, trying understand a woman. Still like to know how tall Connie is. Because at 5 feet she not skinny. At 6 feet she is Skinny at 10 stone . Just my opinion


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

Old Yin said:


> Well you got me beat, trying understand a woman. Still like to know how tall Connie is. Because at 5 feet she not skinny. At 6 feet she is Skinny at 10 stone . Just my opinion


5"11 *MALE* :thumb


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Connie said:


> 5"11 *MALE* :thumb


 Now we are getting there bud . Sorry about the mistake I am new . Lol lol

.


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Right had a think about this . First go to the doctors, get a check up. See if there anything stopping you gaining weight. If like me you were born to be skinny then make the best of what you have . Bruce Lee was only 9 stone. A lot of boxers fight under 10 stone and they are not skinny. So work with what God give you. Iv tried for 40 year to put on weight. In the end I am happy with what I have. Get down gym and build some muscle then see how you look in the mirror . Don't worry about scales and weight. Good luck . P'S Jason Statham weight just over a 11 stone in transporter .


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry for sexing you wrong.

Hmmm, definitely keep a food diary or start using a food tracker/database would be interesting to see what you are eating.


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

Just sighed up to acaloriecounter.com

Weighed myself a second ago (no clothes/after using toilet) and I'm 10 stone. Probably a coincidence but I stopped taking Zinc-L-Carnosine few days back and haven't ate as much as I was the last few weeks and my weights gone back up... (it started going down when I began taking it)


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

Old Yin said:


> Right had a think about this . First go to the doctors, get a check up. See if there anything stopping you gaining weight. If like me you were born to be skinny then make the best of what you have . Bruce Lee was only 9 stone. A lot of boxers fight under 10 stone and they are not skinny. So work with what God give you. Iv tried for 40 year to put on weight. In the end I am happy with what I have. Get down gym and build some muscle then see how you look in the mirror . Don't worry about scales and weight. Good luck . P'S Jason Statham weight just over a 11 stone in transporter .


What tests would I ask for mate? I was thinking maybe test levels and vit/mineral levels? I have a feeling it could be down to poor absorption problems as I've had numerous anti biotic courses since a child.


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

I went years ago. Just ask why I was not gaining weight. Iv just got that kind of body. My weight is just over your at 5 foot 7in , with body fat of about 10per cent. I am never going to be big or want to be . I eat 5 times a day plus 3 mass building shakes. When I started the gym I was a bean pole and guys laughed at me , same guys now ask me my diet and how I get my belly like that . So if this old guy can do it so can you . Work with the body you have. Look a guys your weight who are ripped make them your goal . You can do it. Good luck. Rome was not built in a day


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Easy answer, post your diet.

Lots of talk about food diaries and apps, neither are any good if your not eating enough or correctly.

What are you eating?


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

It's hard to post my diet as it varies a bit day to day. On a good day it would be something like this

Morning: Banana or apple, can of tuna and peanuts. (I'm not a morning person....)

10am: 2 double cheeseburgers (sometimes twisty fries included)

2pm: Ready meal (salmon, potatoes, veg) and sometimes a banana/kiwi or chocolate bar

5pm: dinner (chicken breast, rice, veg)

8pm: some sort of snack whether it be nuts, fruit, sandwich, waffles, sausages, spare ribs etc.

Unfortunately being intolerant to certain foods like eggs, oats, wheat and dairy i try keep them to a minimum. although of late I've started to eat anything just to try add some bit of weight.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Thats a GOOD Day!!!

Mate, your diet is sh1t. Feed your body quality foods. Everyone knows whats healthy to eat (most just need validation to actually get it eaten), so you should already know that cheeseburgers w twisty fries & ready meals, are not going to give you the physique you need.

Sorry to sound blunt, but you need to fix this...quick!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Have a look down the threads in here :-

General Diet & Nutrition Questions

to pick up some pointers/ideas. There's loads of info in there. You will easy be able to build adiet plan that will fit you, as an individual. Might need a little creative thinking here & there, but you can easily take the frst steps to improving your situation.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Connie said:


> It's hard to post my diet as it varies a bit day to day. On a good day it would be something like this
> 
> Morning: Banana or apple, can of tuna and peanuts. (I'm not a morning person....)
> 
> ...


You might be surprised to know that it can be easy to under eat junk, as well as over eat it - I always think a good diet plus junk can actually be worse than just junk but that's just me.

You are eating some of the intolerant foods, and I'm wondering if this is why you are not gaining and in fact losing weight. Lots of processed food such as sausages do contain wheat and dairy, never mind the cheeseburgers!


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

Neil R said:


> Thats a GOOD Day!!!
> 
> Mate, your diet is sh1t. Feed your body quality foods. Everyone knows whats healthy to eat (most just need validation to actually get it eaten), so you should already know that cheeseburgers w twisty fries & ready meals, are not going to give you the physique you need.
> 
> Sorry to sound blunt, but you need to fix this...quick!


I know its s**t but trying to get lots of calories from good food is proving a challenge for me. A dinner of salmon, rice and veg for example, if I have a big portion of that, I'm not going to be getting the same cals as 2 double cheese burgers and I'm still going to be as full from it.

@Lancashire rose

I started eating foods I'm intolerant too (except drinking milk, eggs, only wheat in smallish amounts) because I went from 10.5 stone to just under 10 in a month during the summer. I was eating clean and going to the gym more often and all I had to show for it was I could see more veins (burning the little body fat I had) I'm back up to 10 now since I've started including food I'm intolerant too again.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes you can get more calories in with junk food in a smaller space. This is a bit like the IIFYM argument.

I had read your original post to mean you'd started eating everything and anything and was still losing, but looks like you've put some on.

'Hard gainers' have to work as hard as those who struggle to lose.


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

lancashirerose said:


> 'Hard gainers' have to work as hard as those who struggle to lose.


This is a biased view I know but I would much rather deal with hunger pains than feeling bloated, sick and wanting to lie down from being full to the brim. :yo:

I was thinking of a weight gainer but they just seem to be mostly maltodextrin + whey protein which my stomach wouldn't appreciate too much.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Connie said:


> This is a biased view I know but I would much rather deal with hunger pains than feeling bloated, sick and wanting to lie down from being full to the brim. :yo:
> 
> I was thinking of a weight gainer but they just seem to be mostly maltodextrin + whey protein which my stomach wouldn't appreciate too much.


I'm the opposite.


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

I say again you need to come to terms with your type of body . Work with what you have. Make what you have more muscular. Yes it will take time, yes it hard work, but you won't get it eating dirty. Eat clean build muscle 10 stone rippit is better then 15 stone fat . Told you Bruce Lee was 9 stone. That what I think , but it your body and your choice . You are never going to be a mass monster . But good luck what ever you choose to do


----------



## Connie (Jun 18, 2011)

Old Yin said:


> I say again you need to come to terms with your type of body . Work with what you have. Make what you have more muscular. Yes it will take time, yes it hard work, but you won't get it eating dirty. Eat clean build muscle 10 stone rippit is better then 15 stone fat . Told you Bruce Lee was 9 stone. That what I think , but it your body and your choice . You are never going to be a mass monster . But good luck what ever you choose to do


It's not impossible to get bigger so I want to keep trying until I do. I was thinking of getting one of those gainer shakes and trying that out for a while.


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Connie said:


> It's not impossible to get bigger so I want to keep trying until I do. I was thinking of getting one of those gainer shakes and trying that out for a while.


Tiger Woods with all the money in the world . Best food money can buy . Put on 6 pound of muscle in a year . Over your full body that nothing . No it not impossible. In the end you will need to work with the body your born with. And make the best of it . Wish you luck


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

I can bull s**t you like a lot of other people will do. It will take you years of hard work , not months . And yes you will put on muscle. But your goals must be realistic . Andy Murray wanted more muscle again a guy will lots of money and time . The best of everything , 50 pieces of sushi a day . Again he gained 6 pounds over a year. So how long you been training what have you gain . Your playing at it really. If want it bad then work for it . Fix your diet , cut down on the drinking . Yes take the shakes . Mind there not a magic bean . I take 4 a day every day . So get your finger out and start working at getting bigger . Good luck


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

if you want to get big you need to eat big.

who wants to look like bruce lee? he looked ok with his top ov but nowt wiv cloths on.

strongmen aint ripped but they look impressive, you know what they r all about wen you see em


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheTransporter said:


> if you want to get big you need to eat big.
> 
> who wants to look like bruce lee? he looked ok with his top ov but nowt wiv cloths on.
> 
> strongmen aint ripped but they look impressive, you know what they r all about wen you see em


Some people do actually want to look like Bruce Lee, this is also your opinion. People have different goals.


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

The point is you enjoy it what ever kind of body you want . In the end you have to work with what you have . That why body building has different classes . Just the same as power lifters have . We all can't be mass monsters it impossible


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Old Yon, Tiger Woods is not trying to add significant amounts of muscle.

Subject to genetics there are people who can add 20+ lbs of muscle in a year, I've seen guys add a LOT of muscle naturally in a year. You are obviously wanting to stay lean and ripped looking, you've made a comment about it being better than 15st fat. What are you classing as fat?

Just because someone has no visible abs, does that make him fat? This is all perspectives down to the individual.

I also agree to a degree with the "eat big to get big" theory. Old Yin you will not grow much if you're eating a diet to keep you ripped at your bodyweight, if you wanted to add a stone it wont happen on a diet that keeps you ripped now, certainly not naturally.


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Extreme said:


> Old Yon, Tiger Woods is not trying to add significant amounts of muscle.
> 
> Subject to genetics there are people who can add 20+ lbs of muscle in a year, I've seen guys add a LOT of muscle naturally in a year. You are obviously wanting to stay lean and ripped looking, you've made a comment about it being better than 15st fat. What are you classing as fat?
> 
> ...


Agree a 100per cent . That why my abs have gone . Winters coming and it will be eat as much as I can and as clean as I can . And so far it working


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

According to Aragon, advanced trainees near their genetic potential are lucky to gain 0.25% to 0.5% of their total body weight gain as fat-free muscle per month. That makes the 10-pound-gain claims of already ripped celebrities seem outrageous, right?

In my opinion, it's rare to see a natural bodybuilder or fitness enthusiast close to their genetic muscular potential gain more than 2-3 pounds of lean muscle in a year. This is why it's an accomplishment when experienced bodybuilders manage to gain 7-10 pounds of fat-free muscle in a*year

Another expert, Lyle McDonald, offers a natural lean muscle mass theory that's slightly different from Aragon's theory, placing more emphasis on hormonal changes and age. McDonald believes that you can naturally gain 40-50 pounds of muscle in a weightlifting career. have to do to bulk up and mimic their ripped physique by next month.

Well, I'm here to break it to you easy: It's virtually impossible for somebody who's been training regularly to gain 30-40 pounds of muscle in a couple of months or even a year. The only person with the ability to potentially gain 18-20 pounds of muscle in a year is a young gym newbie-someone who's never lifted weights or trained before.

Why? Their genetic muscular potential hasn't been activated yet. In other words, they haven't even approached their greatest gains. An experienced trainee, on the other hand, has hit or neared his potential, making lean muscle, fat-free gains much slower.

Still questioning your progress?


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

I agree, yung 1s and newbies r the only 1s who will make huge gains like that - but if the person has never had ther grub and training right they still have the cance of adding a lot in a year. Folks at the top end won't gain much naturally.

Goin back to Bruce Lee, that more body sculptin than building for me. I like monsters, don't care if shredded or not but getn big is what its all abut for me


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Getting big is fine . Big looks good . That not the point. Everyone can't be big . If we all could be Phil Heath. Then what would be the point. Back years ago the Russian would pick what sport children at 5 years old would do . They could tell at the age . I was never going to be a weight lifter . Everyone can enjoy weight lifting what ever your size, you can even go on stage if you want . I work as hard as Phil Heath but i will never be him or want to be . You must reach for something that reachable . Or you always going to be disappointed in your progress


----------

